# True daylight halogens



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just a link, I don't know if that type of bulbs would be useful or better than the usual kind of bulbs we use. They maybe good for nano tanks though:
http://www.solux.net/artindexpage.htm

--Nikolay


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

niko said:


> Just a link, I don't know if that type of bulbs would be useful or better than the usual kind of bulbs we use. They maybe good for nano tanks though:
> http://www.solux.net/artindexpage.htm
> 
> --Nikolay


A sales rep actually contacted gnatster to see if we (GWAPA) would be interested in trying these out, but I'm not sure what ever came of it.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

My question is, why do we care what spectrum it has when halogen is as inefficient as incandescent in terms of converting electricity to light?


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

I reckon LED's may be a shot I just wired some up as moonlights but the white ones are extremely bright and these are just the $2 ones from disck smiths! Someone should give it a shot(I'm aware a test has been done with the Luxeon stars but at $100 each I'm right  )
Thanks
Matt


----------

